# bfn what now



## carenb (Jun 25, 2004)

i had a bfn when i tested this morning, i can't believe this is not working, i had a fab egg, fab lining, in fact on all 3 diui's i had no problems at all, so why isn't it working??. am going to ask nurse today about doing a medicated cycle, does anyone know the success rate with medicated and non medicated (had read on here that some clinics dont like to do medicated cycle's unless there is a ovulation issue?) what is the process with a medicated cycle? do you have a use pessaries like with isci? do you do a hpt or do you have to go to clinic and get them to do one?what are the side affects?  sorry about all these questions but i am now officially desperate.


----------



## eileenh (Nov 24, 2003)

Caren

I'm so sorry that you got a BFN - it's so unfair  

It's worth asking your clinic about medicated cycles.  It seems to vary so much from clinic to clinic.  My clinic doesn't do unmedicated cycles.  On all of my cycles I have 'downregged' with Nafarelin/Microgynon and Prostap, then 'stimmed' with Puregon and then HCG shot to trigger ovulation once there were a few follicles big enough.  Then the lovely cyclogest pessaries.  But most clinics seem to do it differently.  If you look on the IUI board there is some info about what others do.

Good luck with your clinic.




Eileen


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Caren 

So very sorry to read about your BFN.  Masses of   coming your way.  

I agree with Eileen in that it's best to ask your clinic about a medicated cycle as clinics do seem to vary greatly in their method.  

With my cycles, I had an internal scan on day 1 or 2 of my cycle, along with a blood test to check hormone levels.  If both of these came back fine, then I started to inject Buserelin (also called suprecur or suprefact) which basically halted my natural cycle, and prevented ovulation happening early, but at the same time also stimulated my ovaries with Puregon injections each day.  Did this for about 10 days, and during that time had 1 or 2 scans to check the progress on the growth of the follies.  Each cycle I had 2 follies (one on left ovary and one on right), with one being about 18mm and one 20 or 22 mm (sorry can't remember exact sizes now) a couple of days before I injected Pregnyl to trigger ovulation.  I then had IUI 36 hours later.  I used cyclogest pessaries once a day then until I was 12 weeks pg.  

I think success rates depend on age, but they are higher than natural cycles because you usually get 2 or 3 follies as opposed to the usual 1 per natural cycle.  It doesn't always follow that each follie will contain an egg, so if you only have one follicle then naturally the chances are reduced of you having an egg than if you have 2 or 3 follies.  

I had my preg tests done by a blood test at the clinic 14 days after IUI, but I always did a sneaky test at home too.  In fact, I was awful with pg tests as I started testing before I knew the HCG jab would be out of my system, so got positives from that, and then kept testing daily until it was a neg again, so I knew the HCG was gone from my system and any positive after that would be real, and then tested daily until either AF arrived or I got a positive.  Pee sticks are evil though and really mess with your mind, so I wouldn't recommend that technique! 

As for the side effects of the drugs, well, I got very, very bloated and irritable on the Buserelin, but it is short lived considering you don't use it for that long - only 10 days at a time in my case as I responded well to the Puregon.  Everything settles a couple of days after you stop injecting, although I did find I got some pains in my ovaries for some time afterwards as they settled from the stims (not too bad though).  

Hope that helps a bit. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Caren,

Sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love.

My clinic will only do medicated cycles and they are exactly as Jayne has described them. They prefer medicated as there is more control.

Having done a cycle of IVF, the drugs are not that bad and you get used to them and is only for a short while on IUI. I was quite surprised today to find out my tx will be over 12 days whereas IVF is much longer.

Wishing you lots of success in whatever you choose to do.

Nat xx


----------



## carenb (Jun 25, 2004)

went to see nurse yesterday about going medicated, she said it is the step, but she has only prescribed clomid, there's no down regging or injections or pessarries? i've got to start clomid 2morrow for 5 days then go in for scan on day 10 to check how many follies?  why is my medicated cycle so different to yours?  i've also been reading up on clomid and its links to ovarian Cancer and birth defects, very scary any thoughts on this!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Caren - Many clinics will do natural for 3 cycles, followed by perhaps 3 cycles of clomid, before going onto injectables. My clinic have started me on clomid for 5 days as well, and if they don't work, they we will go onto injectables.
I think the risks of ovarian cancer and birth defects are actually very slight - but they are there. Any medication you take - clomid/injectables carries a risk. But I think the outcome - a healthy baby - far outweighs the small chance of anything bad happening. It _is_ scary, but I'm sure your DR. can reasure you about this.

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Caren - The medicated cycles with clomid are different because they aren't using a drug to stop you ovulating.  You are still relying on your natural cycle for ovulation, and then scans for the clinic to time the IUI.  With injectibles, your natural cycle is completely halted and you have to have another jab to trigger ovulation when the scans show the follies are ready.  Don't need to use OPK's at all then, and no chance of ovulating early/late and missing the swimmers.  

The CARU won't/didn't do anything other than injectible cycles of IUI when I went there as they said they were a waste of money    Not exactly sure how true that is, but I am understandably biased towards injectible cycles. 

Good to see you've joined the main thread   

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------

